# Free standing water bottles



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I ordered 3 of these. Mimi loves her water bottle on her crate and it keeps her beard so much drier................thought others may like them. especially if you use bottled water or want to monitor fluid intake.

http://www.trendypetitems.com/43792_122841.asp


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 5 2010, 07:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881953


> I ordered 3 of these. Mimi loves her water bottle on her crate and it keeps her beard so much drier................thought others may like them. especially if you use bottled water or want to monitor fluid intake.
> 
> http://www.trendypetitems.com/43792_122841.asp[/B]



Thanks Kat!! I just ordered one for Lilah!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I have question for the whole forum, what's so bad that happens to malts when they get their beards wet? I'm just so curious because this seems to be a big problem here with malts. Does it change colors, smells, ect?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I think the face is messy and the wetness promotes staining around the beard.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know if that's true or not, Sophia. I do know food can do that. Cosy would bat at her water bottle
making a puddle on the floor and then drinking (and splashing) off the floor! She'd then come over and
show me proudly how drenched she was. Soooooo.....
I gave in and brought back the bowl. She doesn't usually get wet now but sometimes she indulges in
dunking her face. I just blot it dry with a paper towel.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 5 2010, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882208


> I don't know if that's true or not, Sophia. I do know food can do that. Cosy would bat at her water bottle
> making a puddle on the floor and then drinking (and splashing) off the floor! She'd then come over and
> show me proudly how drenched she was. Soooooo.....
> I gave in and brought back the bowl. She doesn't usually get wet now but sometimes she indulges in
> dunking her face. I just blot it dry with a paper towel.[/B]


OMG! :wub: :wub: :wub: Cosy sounds so cute no matter what she's doing...even if it is messing up your floor. Sorry it was a lame guess about the staining...I have no clue. I'm so new to this staining thing. Casanova has never had a stain in his life....


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 5 2010, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882211


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 5 2010, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882208





> I don't know if that's true or not, Sophia. I do know food can do that. Cosy would bat at her water bottle
> making a puddle on the floor and then drinking (and splashing) off the floor! She'd then come over and
> show me proudly how drenched she was. Soooooo.....
> I gave in and brought back the bowl. She doesn't usually get wet now but sometimes she indulges in
> dunking her face. I just blot it dry with a paper towel.[/B]


OMG! :wub: :wub: :wub: Cosy sounds so cute no matter what she's doing...even if it is messing up your floor. Sorry it was a lame guess about the staining...I have no clue. I'm so new to this staining thing. Casanova has never had a stain in his life....
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hahaha! Not a lame guess. I imagine some types of water may stain. I don't think bottled water will.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a big gerbil like water bottle attached to Nelson's crate. So when he's locked in there he has access to water...and won't spill it or anything.
But he does have a regular water bowl he drinks out of in the kitchen. And since he always has his crate opened, sometimes he does drink out of the bottle.

But I don't really know which he prefers? I guess it's almost as if they use a straw :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We used a water bottle for a long time. But since he is now on lasix and drinks more, we returned to the bowl. We were afraid that with the bottle he won't get enough water.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my dogs drink from bowls ?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Feb 5 2010, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882259


> my dogs drink from bowls ?[/B]


Mine too haha! But they don't have long show coats. That might be the difference...dunno ???


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 5 2010, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882260


> QUOTE (jodublin @ Feb 5 2010, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882259





> my dogs drink from bowls ?[/B]


Mine too haha! But they don't have long show coats. That might be the difference...dunno ???
[/B][/QUOTE]

Mine do too. And she's in a show coat??? No difference with her...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Some water will stain if it is high in Iron. However, if you have town/city water it is unlikely that it is high in Iron as they have standards they must adhere to. If you have a well then you may have high Iron but you might also have a filter or salt in your basement that cleans out the iron (like we do). Hunter drinks our tap water and we have no staining trouble.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Napoleon will dunk his whole face and chest into the bowl. I noticed that his beard hair was getting a faint yellowish tint as compared to his hair elsewhere. So now whenever I wash his face with Spa Lavish, I'd wash his beard too.


----------

